# Strath-Vegas Turkeyfest Bands?



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

With so many folks on this board living in SW Ontario I was wondering if anyone is playing Turkeyfest this year. James on Bass' band Frozen Rotten is on the myFM stage from 13:30-14:00 Saturday the 23rd. I'm jamming with a few folks as "Homegrown" on Fri from 4-5 on the main stage. Anyone else?


BTW "Turkeyfest" = Strathroy, Ontario's town fair - http://www.turkeyfest.ca/
This used to be sponsored by Cuddy Foods, whose main business is turkey eggs; the Lions Club sponsors it now and they kept the name.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Frozen Rotten is gonna rock the eggs right out of the turkeys!!! 

30 minute gig right in the middle of the afternoon. :zzz: Almost a total waste of time. A friend of mine moonlights as the sportscaster for MyFm so he asked me to play. 
Middle of the afternoon for the families, I think we are going to leave the Sabbath, Zeppelin, Rush, Floyd etc... at home and play some of our filler material like Billy Joel, CCR, Hip etc... Of course, if someone were to say, yell out "play some Zeppelin", we might just have to cater to the audience requests. :wink:

We're really hoping that a band or two doesn't show up so we can get an hour gig in. We tried to tie it in to an evening gig at the Derby or Leo's, but the bars were already booked.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

james on bass said:


> ... Of course, if someone were to say, yell out "play some Zeppelin", we might just have to cater to the audience requests. :wink:


Consider it done my friend (if I can pull my daughter away from the midway)


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

If I don't get another booking, I'll be working at the Gables in Grand Bend which is not far from there. 

I'll show up with the family and and yell 'War Pigs' until they throw us out of the joint if I am not otherwise engaged.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> If I don't get another booking, I'll be working at the Gables in Grand Bend which is not far from there.
> 
> I'll show up with the family and and yell 'War Pigs' until they throw us out of the joint if I am not otherwise engaged.


that tune is in the arsenal as well. :rockon2:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I just confirmed that I am on for Grand Bend, so I'll likely see you there.

Andy


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

hush said:


> With so many folks on this board living in SW Ontario I was wondering if anyone is playing Turkeyfest this year. James on Bass' band Frozen Rotten is on the myFM stage from 13:30-14:00 Saturday the 23rd. I'm jamming with a few folks as "Homegrown" on Fri from 4-5 on the main stage. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> BTW "Turkeyfest" = Strathroy, Ontario's town fair - http://www.turkeyfest.ca/
> This used to be sponsored by Cuddy Foods, whose main business is turkey eggs; the Lions Club sponsors it now and they kept the name.



My girlfriend is a former Strathroy "Turkey Festival Queen". She'd kill me if knew I was posting that. She was 17-18 years old at the time.....About 3 years ago.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Come on! You can't tell us that and not post a pic!


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Pics pics pics 

Need Pics


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

keto said:


> Come on! You can't tell us that and not post a pic!



Okay. Okay......I'll try to find the only pic I've seen of her as "The Queen".

You guys know I was kidding about three years ago (hence the )......it was about 24 years ago I think. Anyway, it is a constant sore spot for her. But always a good laugh when mentioned.

Pete


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Okay. Okay......I'll try to find the only pic I've seen of her as "The Queen"
> 
> Pete


HooooooooWEE. Can we all see some phot-ee-graphs of yo' Turkey Queen?!?!? Yeeeeeeehaw, Sho'nuff.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

faracaster said:


> You guys know I was kidding about three years ago (hence the )......it was about 24 years ago I think.


That doesn't mean we don't still want pictures


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

We played the main stage yesterday. We lucked out as the headlining band's sound tech turned up as we were setting up and did the sound for us (our tech couldn't make it and we royally suck as sound engineers). As such we sounded not bad ... for the 10 or so people that were there at 4:00 on a Friday afternoon:zzz: I didn't mind actually - this was the first gig with the new guitar player and he played great.

Today I was fortunate enough to catch a bit of Frozen Rottens' set - James on Bass' band. I had not heard them before but will certainly go see them when they play locally - they sound great! James had one of the "juiciest" bass sounds I have ever heard outdoors, and with only half his rig! 

James - true to my word I was the first meathead to shout out "play some Zeppelin" :rockon2: Sorry I couldn't stick around to meet you in person (we ducked out of a soccer tournie - you probably noticed my kid her in her neon green team shirt)


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Hush - you're gonna make me blush!! Thanks for coming out. Too bad I didn't know you were out there and get a chance to meet you. I did hear you yell out Zeppelin though.  Met with Andy (aka Hamm Guitars) for a bit before and after. 

Man was it hot!!! Metal stage in the bright sun. The tape I used to keep the set list down was a gooey mess. The band that was on at noon when I got there was covered in shade. By the time we got to the stage it was blazing straight down on us. I'm absolutley beat!

A lot of fun though for a 30-40 minute set.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

*Frozen Rotten at Turkey Fest '07*




























I made the jog down the road to see james on bass' band, Frozen Rotten play the turkey fest - they rocked.

Also, I was blown away when I walked into a music store just a little down the street and one of LowTones' Stealth V's was hanging on the wall.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I made the jog down the road to see james on bass' band, Frozen Rotten play the turkey fest - they rocked.
> 
> Also, I was blown away when I walked into a music store just a little down the street and one of LowTones' Stealth V's was hanging on the wall.


Wow, I saw better legs on the turkeys!!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I made the jog down the road to see james on bass' band, Frozen Rotten play the turkey fest - they rocked.
> 
> Also, I was blown away when I walked into a music store just a little down the street and one of LowTones' Stealth V's was hanging on the wall.


Wish I would have had time to check out the site on Thursday or Friday, I would have had you stop by my place on the way to Grand Bend. I was hosting a jammin In the country/ BBQ on Sat afternoon / evening for the London Scuba Club & friends. davetcan and the boys were out and we were rockin" Perhaps let me know when you are in the area and we can hook up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Great pics. Looks like a rockin' time in Strath. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Also, I was blown away when I walked into a music store just a little down the street and one of LowTones' Stealth V's was hanging on the wall.


Yeah - I think that's the second Lowtones' guitar Darren's had - it's a beauty eh? Lowtones crafts some beautiful pieces!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

My regular week-end gig is in Grand Bend at the Gables. They actually give me an apartment (a la band room-ish) there so it's like a second home to me. I'm not there all the time, just when I don't have another gig. I'm getting a little old for the place, but it has its charm.

I usually bring the family up with me as they like the beach and the whole summer vacation thing. If anyone ever makes it up there make sure you say Hi, I usually have my 'force field' on when I'm in the bar but that's just to keep the people away that think I'm a DJ. You'll know it's me if the PA is too loud.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> My regular week-end gig is in Grand Bend at the Gables. They actually give me an apartment (a la band room-ish) there so it's like a second home to me. I'm not there all the time, just when I don't have another gig. I'm getting a little old for the place, but it has its charm.
> 
> I usually bring the family up with me as they like the beach and the whole summer vacation thing. If anyone ever makes it up there make sure you say Hi, I usually have my 'force field' on when I'm in the bar but that's just to keep the people away that think I'm a DJ. You'll know it's me if the PA is too loud.


I'm back in MaryLand again today I was only home for a couple of days. I should be back home around the end of the Month. I'll make a point of looking you up. I'm only 25 min away.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Heh, I was away for the entire month. Normally I would have been there. 

Good to be back in the country.
:smilie_flagge17:


----------

